# Rogers phone plan on Craigslist... legit?



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

Found an ad on craigslist about signing up for a corporate phone plan with rogers. CORPORATE ROGERS AVAILABLE TO NEW CUSTOMERS

Here is the email he sent me:


> Hello how are you today? following up on the add i have posted, this is how the pricing and structure works:
> 
> You can choose your phone off the Rogers website: Rogers.com click wireless and than products.
> 
> ...


I've looked into taking over someone's contract and they usually say you have to do a credit check with Rogers but, why would he have to do a credit check for a new account?
Also, his email is from @rogers.com, which makes it a bit better-- but could be fake as well. I'm in St. Catharines so it'd be hard to go to his 'office'.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Given this article is true,  everytime a new physical possibility is explored, the universe splits. Given a number of possible alternative outcomes, each one is played out - in its own universe. Therefore there is, quite probably, a universe out there where you are not typing on a messaging board but actually asking a girl named Jenny Curran whether or not you should send all the information required to steal your identity to a person you met online. In _that_ universe she looks around alarmed at the harm about to befall you and yells, "Run, Forrest! Run!" 


Just kidding, I have always wanted to post a Forrest Gump line. I would be very very weary of sharing that information (information that can be used for nefarious purposes) with _anyone_. Maybe it is a legit deal, in another universe.... So lets wait and hear someone else chime in but my opinion is an overabundance of caution over the internet may cost you a nice deal but it won't cost you your credit rating.

Cheers.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I call fake, for one glaring reason:


> $23 a month excluding tax - comes to a total of $34.71 a month including *$6.95 government tax*


a) The $6.95 system access fee is not a government fee
b) Seeing how there is a pending class-action lawsuit involving the system access fee (one of the major points being cellular carriers lie to customers, telling them that the fee is government imposed), there is no way Rogers would authorize this kind of post.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

He did reply to a few of my questions breifly before he copy and pasted that canned answer into the email. Perhaps it is an old message?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks HowEver.

Are employees at any Rogers store allowed to access corporate phone plan account information? Every time I asked customer service over the phone about a TPH (The Printing House) corporate plan, they always say they don't have access.

Maybe I will try the pay stub method.


----------



## RoyalHighlander (Apr 15, 2008)

*Scam*

I wouldnt give him all that personel info he wans Thats one thing, 14% tax?? Well GST is now 6% and prov sales where they have it is 7% Plau I have rogers and you aint gonna get anything for 25 a month


----------



## RoyalHighlander (Apr 15, 2008)

jackyk said:


> Found an ad on craigslist about signing up for a corporate phone plan with rogers. CORPORATE ROGERS AVAILABLE TO NEW CUSTOMERS
> 
> Here is the email he sent me:
> 
> ...


\I went in to rogers 4 yars ago an out down 100.00 and got a phione and was hooked up right away.. after 2 years they gave me that 100 bucks back by creditin it to my account smelssss bad fro here also passport number? hmmm walkaway


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

RoyalHighlander said:


> Well GST is now 6% and prov sales where they have it is 7%


Awesome! First two posts on ehMac! GST is 5%, and PST in Ontario is 8%.

Oh, and...


----------



## RoyalHighlander (Apr 15, 2008)

guytoronto said:


> Awesome! First two posts on ehMac! GST is 5%, and PST in Ontario is 8%.
> 
> Oh, and...


LMAO Well you got me there, I didnt even look at the dates.. oh well have to get the feet wet some how no?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome Highlander! GuyToronto is what we call a crusty old fart in a younger man's body.


----------

